# TCR Composite vs. Advanced



## mmorra (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyone know the weight difference between a TCR Composite and an Advanced frameset. A local bike shop is willing to cut me a deal on a Composite frameset, but wants almost twice as much for the Advanced. Is the Advanced worth that much more?
Thanks, Matt


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

*imho - no*



mmorra said:


> Anyone know the weight difference between a TCR Composite and an Advanced frameset. A local bike shop is willing to cut me a deal on a Composite frameset, but wants almost twice as much for the Advanced. Is the Advanced worth that much more?


i'm in a similar place right now. i think it's something like a 1/2 pound lighter, and the geometry of the advanced is slightly more responsive. 

while i'd love to have the latest & greatest, the TCR comp is more than enough for me, especially considering the price difference.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe the frame that the T-Mobile TDF team rides is sub 2 lbs. (barely). The TCR Comp 1 weighs 2.09 lbs. so the Advance may weigh somewhere between those two. But the Advance has more aggressive geometry than the Comp 1 (shorter chainstays anyway).


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Stiffer*

I have read that the Advanced is much stiffer in the bottom bracket. For me at 225 lbs., the bottom bracket area is definately soft when I am out of the saddle. The Advanced is supposed to be nearly as comfortable as the Composite but with more stiffness for sprinting (i.e. it is supposed to be the greatest thing ever).


----------

